# Wyndham/Fairfield Question



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2007)

Are there any changes for Fairfield Resort owners since Fairfield came under the Wyndham umbrella?  

If so, what are they.

What would be the Fairfield point range needed to be able to book into the 
Fairfield Alexandria, Virginia property?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Rose (Apr 16, 2007)

*Wyn /FF*

timeshare · Fairfield points and fixed week owners 
Home 
This special group of Fairfield owners and other interested parties is completely independent of Fairfield Resorts, Inc. 

To preserve a "family" feeling and maintain a database of members we require the following prior to approval: name, city, state (country), names of Fairfield resorts owned, and # of FairShare Plus Points or Fixed Weeks owned. (Provide this info with your request to join the Group. It is NOT necessary to establish a Yahoo! email address! Just use your existing email address.)

The Fairfield Yahoo! Group serves as a place for both FairShare Plus points (UDI) and fixed week Fairfield owners, as well as those who wish to know more about the Fairfield program, can share concerns, tips and info about the resorts and Fairfield in general.

Topics discussed include Maintenance and FSP Program Fees, the 2006 FairShare Plus Member's Directory, the Fairfield Website, a Fairfield Resorts Ranking and Comment database. Also, ARP, VIP benefits, the Points Credit Pool, the Rotating Priority List, the PIC program, RCI and II exchanges and making the best use of your ownership.

There are now 3,700 members (who own 860 Million FSP points!) representing all 50 states, the District of Columbia, six Canadian provinces, Brazil, Costa Rica, Germany, Indonesia, India, Israel, Japan, Mexico, Peru, Turkey, United Kingdom and the West Indies, the group is growing by leaps and bounds. With over 1,000 messages being posted monthly, the group Website has become the ultimate location to find the answers to questions regarding the Fairfield program.

DISCLAIMER: The specific program features as well as other subjects discussed on this board are our interpretations of what we have read or heard from various sources. Before a member buys, sells, upgrades, converts, e



Group Information
Members: 3806 
Category: Timeshares 
Founded: Feb 7, 1999 
Language: English 
Group Settings
Membership requires approval 
Messages do not require approval 
All members can post messages 
Email attachments are permitted 
Members cannot hide email address
Listed in directory 

Yahoo
   Please  come join the  Fairfield Timesahre  Yahoo Owners Group. We can answer all your questions It is a great group with which to  supplement this wonderful group I dontt  hink there are too many changes cept you can get discounts at some of Wyns hotels Motel  6 D ay's Inn  Etc and some of the Wyn Hotels  
They just bought the Wyndham name not tothe company  Serrvice is worse in my opinion Rose


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 16, 2007)

No changes except signage and uniforms at the resort. Same personnel at HQ.

The FF users group is a great resource. The points chart is available to owners by logging into www.efairfield.com you can also find it on the FF group. (I only own and visit FF's in St. Thomas and New Orleans).


----------



## Corky (Apr 25, 2007)

I logged on to the FF site, clicked on Points Chart, but nothing came up.  Tried  several FF resorts with the same result.  Anyone else have this problem?  Could it be because I am a 'weeks" owner?

Thanks.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Apr 25, 2007)

To see the points chart you must use your member login ID


----------



## Corky (Apr 25, 2007)

I logged on using my username and password.  How do I log on using my member ID? I'm new to navigating the FF web site, and am still learning.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 25, 2007)

Corky said:


> I logged on using my username and password.  How do I log on using my member ID? I'm new to navigating the FF web site, and am still learning.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



You are O.K.  If you have not log in, when you check for point, you will be asking for login.  The fact you can get to point chart without seeing the login screen means you login fine.

Check your computer to see if you have popup blocked.  The point chart will be opened in another window.  If you have, you need to allow the FF site to pop-up.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 25, 2007)

I own at FF Alexandria and it's 154,000 points for a 1 bedroom in prime
season, 182,000 for a 1 bedroom deluxe.
It seems to be pretty hard to get into if you're not an owner, so if
you want to consistently go there during prime time, you might want to
consider getting your points deeded there so you'll have the advanced
reservation priority.
Good luck!
Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2007)

Deb,

Thanks for the info.

Another Tugger sent me a PDF file that had the Alexandria Point & season information.

I know that exchanging in is tough. For the time being, I'll keep the rental option open.

Richard


----------



## NTHC (May 3, 2007)

The key to all of the points systems is to be flexible. Don't limit yourself to only asking for a 7 night stay.  There may be a 5 night stay in the exact location you are searching for, but if you don't ask, they won't tell you. It is also possible to book a 3 night stay in a one bedroom and a 4 night stay in a one bedroom deluxe. for example..that would make a week with a unit change. And usually if you contact the resort directly they will keep you in the same unit if you are willing to take the "lower" of the two units for the entire stay.
And also don't forget that inventory changes daily.  If you are persistent you can get some wonderful vacations.

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 19, 2007)

*alexandria booking*

alexandria is very popular - you will want to try right at the 10 month window.......if you are looking for cherry blossum week or july 4th week you will probably not get it unless you own alex and cn aarp.


----------



## catastrophy65 (May 20, 2007)

*More resorts/hotels with Wyndham*

100 new resorts are being added as a result of the Wyndham merger.  They also have access to Wyndham hotels as well as nine other hotel companies.  Wyndham is adding more benefits to the existing VIP programs.  This was a good acquisition for Fairfield.


----------



## ausman (May 20, 2007)

catastrophy65 said:


> 100 new resorts are being added as a result of the Wyndham merger.



Where are these 100 resorts and when will they be available.?

Do you have inside knowledge,?


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2007)

catastrophy65 said:


> Wyndham is adding more benefits to the existing VIP programs.  This was a good acquisition for Fairfield.



There have also been some negative changes to the VIP benefits program.  I think the "good" as yet to be seen!!!


----------



## johnmfaeth (May 20, 2007)

There was no merger. Cendant owned both the Wyndham and fairfield names for years. They just decided to call Fairfiled stuff Wyndham going forward, nothing more.

They have 140 properties, no additional coming.


----------



## nushy730 (May 20, 2007)

*changes to vip*



catastrophy65 said:


> 100 new resorts are being added as a result of the Wyndham merger.  They also have access to Wyndham hotels as well as nine other hotel companies.  Wyndham is adding more benefits to the existing VIP programs.  This was a good acquisition for Fairfield.




They are actually taking some of the VIP benefits away and unless your platinum your not going to be happy with the changes that will role out in two phases.  One aug 1st of 07 and the other jan 1st of 08.  There will be no more limited points either.  They are going to make you forfeit your points.


----------

